# Corrugated Plastic-Basics page updated.



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Corrugated Plastic-Basics is updated 4/5/2008 


http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/plastic/plastic.htm


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for linking your efforts, Yogi!! 
You're a "prince"!!!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the idea Yogi, another good source is political signs along the road, I have saved a bunch of them for future projects, this just gives me more ideas! 

tom h


----------

